# Sortierung der Diskussionen zu den Artikeln



## justblue (12. November 2013)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, bei der Sortierung der Diskussionen zu einem Artikel ein Zwischending auszuwählen, nämlich grundsätzlich die neuen Beiträge nach oben, aber bei den Antworten zu diesen Beiträgen die alten nach oben? Ich empfinde es ziemlich umständlich, bei Antworten zu Beiträgen oft erst lange nach unten scrollen und dann von unten nach oben lesen zu müssen, auf der anderen Seite möchte ich nicht die Uralt-Beiträge zuallererst sehen.


----------



## ZAM (12. November 2013)

[attachment=13410:buffed_comment_sort.jpg]

Da


----------



## justblue (12. November 2013)

Entweder mache ich etwas grundlegend falsch, oder es gibt ein Missverständnis.

Was passiert, wenn ich "Alte Beiträge nach oben" auswähle:
Die Diskussionen zu einem Beitrag sind zwar schön lesbar untereinander, aber der älteste Beitrag steht ganz oben. Ich muss erst blättern und suchen, bis ich zu den neuen Beiträgen gelange, die ich noch nicht kenne.

Was passiert, wenn ich "Neue Beiträge nach oben" auswähle:
Es kommen die neuesten Beiträge zuerst, aber wenn zu einem Beitrag eine längere Diskussion entsteht, muss ich in diesem Thread erst ganz nach unten scrollen und dann von unten nach oben lesen, um die richtige Reihenfolge der Antworten zu sehen.

Was ich möchte:
Die neuesten Beiträge sollen zuoberst aufscheinen. Weil sie am aktuellsten sind. Wird aber innerhalb solcher Beiträge geantwortet und diskutiert, dann soll die älteste Antwort zuerst aufscheinen. Weil ich eine Diskussion zu einem Beitrag gerne ganz normal von oben nach unten lesen möchte.


----------



## ZAM (13. November 2013)

Der Wunsch ist von der Ermittlungs-Logik her ein totales Chaos. Vielleicht irgendwann sehr viel später mal.


----------



## justblue (15. November 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der Wunsch ist von der Ermittlungs-Logik her ein totales Chaos. Vielleicht irgendwann sehr viel später mal.



Ist ja kein Problem. Ich dachte mir halt, wenn das sämtliche Nachrichtenportale schaffen, die ich lese (z.B. http://debatte.orf.at/stories/1728299/), dann ist es kein Voodoo.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. November 2013)

Und wie kann ich da jetzt die Antworten so sortieren, dass sie genau anders herum sind (neueste Antwort auf einen Beitrag oben)?


----------



## justblue (15. November 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und wie kann ich da jetzt die Antworten so sortieren, dass sie genau anders herum sind (neueste Antwort auf einen Beitrag oben)?



Kannst du nicht und es macht in meinen Augen auch keinen Sinn, wenn ich zuerst (mitunter weit) nach unten scrollen und dann von unten nach oben lesen muss, um den Faden nicht zu verlieren. Liest man die Threads auf Buffed wie gewohnt in der Leserichtung, fühlt man sich wie beim Film "Memento". 

Aber es war sowieso nur ein Wunsch und ich bin auch nicht böse, wenn es aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht funktioniert. So weit ich das verstanden habe, ist das der Preis für die Flexiblität beim Sortieren (Alte zuerst, Neue zuerst, nach Bewertung).


----------



## ZAM (15. November 2013)

Vergleiche mit anderen Portalen sind vollkommen irrelevant.  Die sind nicht im gleichen Maße so weiter gewachsen, so dass bestimmte Hürden entstanden sind. Wir nutzen nicht das System anderer Portale, die nicht unseres. 
Die Sortierung umzustellen, ist nicht einfach so schnell eben mal nebenbei gemacht - das System muss nochmal aufgebrochen und umgestellt werden. Das ist momentan nicht terminiert und wird erstmal nicht passieren. Aber ist notiert.


----------

